# Where Eagles Dare



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Do any of you guys have the Eagles pairing up in the skies above your house at this time of year.

We also have Red and Black Kites at it too.

I tell you, it can get quite crowded up there at times. 

Today I counted 50 Kites and I don't mean the ones with string attached and a child holding on for grim death to it.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JoCatalunya said:


> Do any of you guys have the Eagles pairing up in the skies above your house at this time of year.
> 
> We also have Red and Black Kites at it too.
> 
> ...


Haven´t got a clue what types they are, but we usually have pair of birds of prey flying around. Last week a group of 4 herons flew past. 4 together is a bit unusual


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Brilliant! Our house overlooks the Alcornocales Natural Park, quite close to the Strait of Gibraltar on the main migration route from Africa to Europe. I sit there in my deckchair trying to read but it's impossible, there is so much to see in the skies. Lots of eagles and other raptors but I still can't tell them apart. They are sneaky and change their plumage at different times of year.

We also have a large breeding colony of griffon vultures. Last week we went to see a feeding station in the mountains, where the farmers can leave dead livestock out for them. Spectacular!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

When I lived in the Middle East we saw Vultures on a daily basis, can't say I was that enamoured with the great big things that they were.

I find the sight of the Eagles and Kites absolutely magical, I believe they pair up for life, so I guess they are reacquainting themselves with each other for the new season.

I am not sure where they actually nest, behind my house there is a range of mountains that as far as I know is not accessible to those that cannot fly so I guess it is round there. 

Last year the Agents Rural tried to stop the locals coming up to tend their land, they said we were scaring the birds, however, they wouldnt pay the locals to not go up and as they make their living from the land they got told to take a running jump.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> When I lived in the Middle East we saw Vultures on a daily basis, can't say I was that enamoured with the great big things that they were.
> 
> I find the sight of the Eagles and Kites absolutely magical, I believe they pair up for life, so I guess they are reacquainting themselves with each other for the new season.
> 
> ...


We have a problem with raptors being poisoned, as hunting is big business here. But they are cracking down on that now. Lots of environmental education programmes all over the place so hopefully the next generation will prefer to shoot wildlife with cameras rather than shotguns.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes we get them Over the Almenaras & down towards Águilas. ( Obviously as it means Eagle in spanish ). Around here we get smaller birds of prey, not sure what they are called, & quite a few Owls.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

great to hear that the raptor population is so strong in your areas,as I have mentioned in earlier threads ,until we emigrated to australia I was a very active falconer , but also was involved in captive breeding programs,my favourite birds are the european griffon vulture(Gyps Vulva) in captivity they live to a ripe old age and they have great characters, our breeding pair Fips and Flora used to fly free every summer, An old gentleman in Schwabisch G,mund used to go hanggliding with his vultures, they can look a little bit weird but that makes them so special, and school children in germany used to love close contact with our birds, it has been been a long wait, but next month we will be in spain at last to search for a rural property, where we will be able to spend at least 6 months a year with our birds


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes we get them Over the Almenaras & down towards Águilas. ( Obviously as it means Eagle in spanish ). Around here we get smaller birds of prey, not sure what they are called, & quite a few Owls.


We have a resident population of lesser kestrels, they nest in holes in the old buildings. They are about the size of a pigeon, and really cute. 









Lots of tawny owls about right now - the to-whit-to-woo variety - and I heard a cuckoo this morning!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Years ago I took great delight sitting watching eagles soar high above me in Lanzarote till someone suggested I put my specs on as the eagles were in fact hang gliders


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Years ago I took great delight sitting watching eagles soar high above me in Lanzarote till someone suggested I put my specs on as the eagles were in fact hang gliders


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We live a few miles from Alcalaina on the other side of the Alcornocales and I can confirm that the raptor population seems to be flourishing. Many times I have seen the sky full of large birds (I'm guessing Vultures but I'm no expert) and I mean many hundreds and at extreme height. I've tried counting but given up after 100 with less than half the sky counted. I would think that so many would indicate some kind of migration flock but they are flying in large circles. I supposed they could all be lost


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

jimenato said:


> We live a few miles from Alcalaina on the other side of the Alcornocales and I can confirm that the raptor population seems to be flourishing. Many times I have seen the sky full of large birds (I'm guessing Vultures but I'm no expert) and I mean many hundreds and at extreme height. I've tried counting but given up after 100 with less than half the sky counted. I would think that so many would indicate some kind of migration flock but they are flying in large circles. I supposed they could all be lost


Or they could be eying up your little doggy, 

I am not sure if Vultures migrate, if they do, I would appreciate knowing their flight path so I can avoid catching the plane that flies the same way.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> We live a few miles from Alcalaina on the other side of the Alcornocales and I can confirm that the raptor population seems to be flourishing. Many times I have seen the sky full of large birds (I'm guessing Vultures but I'm no expert) and I mean many hundreds and at extreme height. I've tried counting but given up after 100 with less than half the sky counted. I would think that so many would indicate some kind of migration flock but they are flying in large circles. I supposed they could all be lost


Sounds like griffon vultures if there are lots of them circling on the thermals. There is a feeding station near Jimena. They have thick, straight wings with pointy feathers on the ends like fingers - eagles´ wings are usually more curved and tapered.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Sounds like griffon vultures if there are lots of them circling on the thermals. There is a feeding station near Jimena. They have thick, straight wings with pointy feathers on the ends like fingers - eagles´ wings are usually more curved and tapered.


What's a feeding station? Where humans put out food so they don't go after cattle/ sheep in the fields??


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

vultures and kites are carrion eaters contrary to popular beleifs, even some of the eagles are carrion eaters too,griffon vultures do migratemany of the vultures in southern spain and north africa, are immigrants from the german and austrian alps,


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What's a feeding station? Where humans put out food so they don't go after cattle/ sheep in the fields??


No - they only eat carrion. Farmers traditionally left carcasses in certain places in the hills and the vultures would come along and quickly dispose of them - a clean and convenient way of disposing of dead livestock.

But after the BSE scare, this practice became illegal. The carcasses had to be burned or buried and the vultures were going hungry! So they made an exception to the regulations and built special feeding stations. The park rangers deliver the carcasses. They are fenced off from the public but you can see them from observatories.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Nignoy said:


> ,griffon vultures do migratemany of the vultures in southern spain and north africa, are immigrants from the german and austrian alps,


We have 800 resident pairs of _buitres leonados_ here, also Egyptian, black and Ruppell´s vultures passing through. 

Is Cadiz on your itinerary when you visit Spain? Come and have a look!

Parque Natural de Los Alcornocales - Provincia de Cadiz, Naturaleza y Turismo Interior


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> No - they only eat carrion. Farmers traditionally left carcasses in certain places in the hills and the vultures would come along and quickly dispose of them - a clean and convenient way of disposing of dead livestock.
> 
> But after the BSE scare, this practice became illegal. The carcasses had to be burned or buried and the vultures were going hungry! So they made an exception to the regulations and built special feeding stations. The park rangers deliver the carcasses. They are fenced off from the public but you can see them from observatories.
> 
> YouTube - Griffon Vultures at Vall-de-Roures


Ah yes. Silly me, of course they only eat carrion.
Thanks Alcalaina.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh, those vultures give me the willies.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Quite a few Storks hanging around my place at present.
Just hope they don't call in with a little pressie in a basket.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> Ugh, those vultures give me the willies.


Why? Kites eat carrion too. So what is it about vultures? 










GRIFFON VULTURE










BLACK KITE


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Why? Kites eat carrion too. So what is it about vultures?


Blame Hollywood... in countless movies vultures around means someone´s gonna die
and the general conception of a vulture is a big ugly bird, you only see when dead things are around...

What is rarely understood is that they doing good, by getting rid of rotting carcases


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

dunmovin said:


> Blame Hollywood... in countless movies vultures around means someone´s gonna die
> and the general conception of a vulture is a big ugly bird, you only see when dead things are around...
> 
> What is rarely understood is that they doing good, by getting rid of rotting carcases


I understand that, what I meant was the picture of all those vultures gives me the willies, I don't know why but when I see that many on the ground I know something big has bitten the dust and I wouldnt want to be near the diners when the food runs out. lol.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> I understand that, what I meant was the picture of all those vultures gives me the willies, I don't know why but when I see that many on the ground I know something big has bitten the dust and I wouldnt want to be near the diners when the food runs out. lol.


I was a bit apprehensive about going to see it, because I thought it might be a bit smelly with old body-parts and offal lying around and fights breaking out (a bit like Benidorm on a Saturday night, or so I'm told).

But it was very clean, no smell and they are incredibly co-operative - they feed for a minute or so then fly off to let the next ones have a go, circle round a bit then go back for more. I guess that's where the term "pecking order" comes from.

They also mate for life, and often a pair can be seen flying in a "synchronised glide" which is believed to reinforce bonding.

Don't you get them where you are?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Here in Cyprus we have many birds of prey and the goat herders still throw carcasses over the side of the cliffs for the vultures etc to pick them clean.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> I was a bit apprehensive about going to see it, because I thought it might be a bit smelly with old body-parts and offal lying around and fights breaking out (a bit like Benidorm on a Saturday night, or so I'm told).
> 
> But it was very clean, no smell and they are incredibly co-operative - they feed for a minute or so then fly off to let the next ones have a go, circle round a bit then go back for more. I guess that's where the term "pecking order" comes from.
> 
> ...


I have never seen one around these parts, mind I wouldnt put it past some of the hunters killing them, they kill Red/Black Kites and Eagles if given half the chance even though they are protected.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

there is a huge vulture feeding and monitoring station outside Graz in Austria, it never ceased to amaze us the great numbers and species of vultures and other raptors that used to show up there,we dont know whether we will get much time for birdwatching on this trip, it is more of a property seeking trip lol, but we are hoping to fit in a couple of days falconry on our way through


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Nignoy said:


> there is a huge vulture feeding and monitoring station outside Graz in Austria, it never ceased to amaze us the great numbers and species of vultures and other raptors that used to show up there,we dont know whether we will get much time for birdwatching on this trip, it is more of a property seeking trip lol, but we are hoping to fit in a couple of days falconry on our way through


As a child I used to fly Raptors with my father, however, when they brought in the requirement for this and that licence it became impractical. 

I wish I could do it again. But don't know if it would go down very well with the locals or indeed the Rural Agents.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> As a child I used to fly Raptors with my father, however, when they brought in the requirement for this and that licence it became impractical.
> 
> I wish I could do it again. But don't know if it would go down very well with the locals or indeed the Rural Agents.


one of our main reasons for moving to spain , is to fly our raptors which at the moment are being used in flying displays in germany, we have up to now had no problems with our permits, being a registered european Falconer helps and we have a few falconer friends in southern spain, what raptors did you used to fly??


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Nignoy said:


> one of our main reasons for moving to spain , is to fly our raptors which at the moment are being used in flying displays in germany, we have up to now had no problems with our permits, being a registered european Falconer helps and we have a few falconer friends in southern spain, what raptors did you used to fly??


Kestrels, I wanted to fly the bigger birds but my dad said I was too young, though he did let me fly a Barn Owl for a time, that was something else. I felt 10 feet tall when I held him, mind my arm ached something chronic very quickly.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> Kestrels, I wanted to fly the bigger birds but my dad said I was too young, though he did let me fly a Barn Owl for a time, that was something else. I felt 10 feet tall when I held him, mind my arm ached something chronic very quickly.


our griffons are just a tad larger and a lot more clumsy and very lazy, but the eagles are entirely different temperament they are real characters , and our real pets the eagle owls, barney the oldest male is 42 got a bit of rheumatism but he is still a favourite with everyone, he loves riding in the car, and if for some reason he is allowed in the house he always sneaks onto an armchair and goes to sleep, jl


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Nignoy said:


> our griffons are just a tad larger and a lot more clumsy and very lazy, but the eagles are entirely different temperament they are real characters , and our real pets the eagle owls, barney the oldest male is 42 got a bit of rheumatism but he is still a favourite with everyone, he loves riding in the car, and if for some reason he is allowed in the house he always sneaks onto an armchair and goes to sleep, jl


I am green with envy, oh to feel the thrill of launching a bird and have it fly for me. Oh well, maybe one day.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Kites and Pheasants here in Wales just now.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My friend in America set me this link

Peregrine falcon recovery


----------

